# New IRWIN Pliers, rebranded NWS



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

chewy said:


> Really suprised to see this, Ive had NWS ***** and was pretty happy with them before they blew up.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

are they being sold here yet?


----------



## Destined_Sparky (Sep 16, 2014)

I was required by my Technical School to purchase around $600 worth of Klein tools. I liked most of the Klein tools but I have a broken hand(it's been broken for 5 years) and the Klein Strippers are nice but require me to sometimes wrap my hand around a small 16AWG wire and tug (which can be painful when you're stripping 15-20 wires). So, I went and found some nice Irwin strippers/cutters for $33 but Amazon had them for half price so I spent $16.51. Irwin Industrial Tools 2078300 8-Inch Self-Adjusting Wire Stripper with ProTouch Grips . http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OQ21CA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Sweet! Not many places here in Ontario sell NWS besides for online or ordering them through a supply house. I think Irwin is pretty good quality rebranded nws seems pretty cool to me, will be interesting to see the price and availability here.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I use NWS tools regularly. It will be nice have them more readily available and the blue Irwin color scheme looks good. I see amazon has the new lineup to be shipped in 4-7 weeks. The linemans are selling for $50+.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I bought some Milwaukee lineman's pliers still not sure about them.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

I tried Milwaukee 's too..didn't really like the way they felt.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

sburton224 said:


> I tried Milwaukee 's too..didn't really like the way they felt.


well they're relatively cheap and as long as they last a few years I'll be happy.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

FYI for the Canadian members, Lee Valley tools sells NWS and Wera now


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks good but for example an 8" diagonal cut pliers is going for $47 on amazon. I paid less then that for knipex. Again looks good but irwin has no place charging so much for rebranded tools. As for milwaukee, I have a set of their nut drivers and it works well but I think for main things such a cutting pliers/linesman I would rather stick to knipex or what not.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

They had an NWS 3 pack at bigbox store here for $50.


----------

